# Longines: About the accuracy - Share your rates!



## Heigl

I'm interested of the accuracy and performance of Longines watches. The reason why I started tihis thread is that I own Longines watch (Hydroconquest) and I'm curious to know how it performs when compering it to the other Longines watches. It also helps identify if there is something wrong in your watch.

Usefull tools when measuring your watch:
https://time.is/
https://www.time.gov/
WatchCheck app: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=de.uhrenbastler.watchcheck&hl=fi

So post to this thread (for example):

Watch name (Hydroconquest)
Caliber (L619/888)
Rate (+10 sec/day)
How much is average variation of the rate? ( +- 3 sec/day)
How you use it or what might effect to accuracy? (during sport excercises or during hard physical work, only office work, etc)

Here is mine:

Hydroconquest
L619/888
+10 sec/day
+-3 sec/day
Everyday life, cycling, no hard physical work


----------



## myn5054

Excellent thread, I'm inside. Today I start with my Hydroconquest. put in time at 10:31









Enviado desde mi SM-G935F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## billiybop

Hydro Conquest;
L888.2
+1/2 s/d
variation; +- 1 s/d, Only sometimes though!
What I call, just normal wear.


----------



## hr.s.nielsen

billiybop said:


> Hydro Conquest;
> L888.2
> +1/2 s/d
> variation; +- 1 s/d, Only sometimes though!
> What I call, just normal wear.


Hi, what serial/model nummer is yours? The new L37...

Sendt fra min SM-T585 med Tapatalk


----------



## billiybop

hr.s.nielsen said:


> Hi, what serial/model nummer is yours? The new L37...
> 
> Sendt fra min SM-T585 med Tapatalk


The L3.741.4 39 mm. I bought it new about 6 months ago.
If you're wondering about the accuracy, well, I just lucked out.


----------



## Pun

Mine Tribute to 1969 has similar variations. It’s L888 automatic movement with daily variation of about 1s. It’s remarkable feat for Longines. I believe Longines is one of the best brand if you are particular about the accuracy of the watch.


----------



## myn5054

Hydroconquest 41m blue

L633

+1. A day

Normal use. office. swimming pools. barbecues.









Enviado desde mi SM-G935F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## hr.s.nielsen

6 day old 39mm L 3.741.4.56.6 
L619/888 
+ - 1 sek, and on day 6 spot on. 
8 hours night face up. 









Sendt fra min E5823 med Tapatalk


----------



## Heigl

Is there anybody who doesn't have so great accuracy? 
+1 sec/day sound really top grade!

I took my watch back to Longines to check out what's wrong with it. I got it back yeasterday with a message that sayd it was magneticed.
It's strange because I took it before to clocksmith (not Longines) who looked it with a machine and the result was that it's not magneticed.
He told me that if it's magneticed then the rates could be like +1 or +2 min in a day.

After Longines service the accuracy is +6 sec/day. It's better than +10 sec/day and within rates that Longines promise.
If I compare it to rates that I have seen in this thread it's not so good anymore. Have to wait and see how it developes.

Thank you for replies! This is interesting


----------



## GMT-man

Heigl said:


> Is there anybody who doesn't have so great accuracy?
> +1 sec/day sound really top grade!


Well, maybe I should not mention it but my new 41 mm Conquest V.H.P. runs at +0.01 sec/day, less than 4 SPY... Impossible to determine variation by just eyeballing.


----------



## billiybop

Heigl said:


> Is there anybody who doesn't have so great accuracy?
> +1 sec/day sound really top grade!
> 
> I took my watch back to Longines to check out what's wrong with it. I got it back yeasterday with a message that sayd it was magneticed.
> It's strange because I took it before to clocksmith (not Longines) who looked it with a machine and the result was that it's not magneticed.
> He told me that if it's magneticed then the rates could be like +1 or +2 min in a day.
> 
> After Longines service the accuracy is +6 sec/day. It's better than +10 sec/day and within rates that Longines promise.
> If I compare it to rates that I have seen in this thread it's not so good anymore. Have to wait and see how it developes.
> 
> Thank you for replies! This is interesting


Heigt, I'll tell something; That very accurate 39 mm Hydro Conquest that I had bought 6 months ago and i mentioned earlier in this thread is my second one from the dealer where I bought it.
The first Hydro Conquest was plus 9 seconds a day. I took it back and the salesman tried to convince me that +9 s/d is ok. But, I insisted on another one and my wife even called the salesman
and gave him such hell that he gave my a return.
This is why i prefer to buy locally and NOT online.


----------



## Heigl

billiybop said:


> Heigt, I'll tell something; That very accurate 39 mm Hydro Conquest that I had bought 6 months ago and i mentioned earlier in this thread is my second one from the dealer where I bought it.
> The first Hydro Conquest was plus 9 seconds a day. I took it back and the salesman tried to convince me that +9 s/d is ok. But, I insisted on another one and my wife even called the salesman
> and gave him such hell that he gave my a return.
> This is why i prefer to buy locally and NOT online.


Nice to know. Thanks for sharing the info.

I bought also from a local store.
I havent' tried to return it yet. That might be a good option.


----------



## Heigl

I sent my watch again to the service. Let's see how it comes back this time.

After few days from the first service I couldn't see any difference in the accurace of the watch.


----------



## tmathes

Heigl said:


> Is there anybody who doesn't have so great accuracy?
> +1 sec/day sound really top grade!
> 
> I took my watch back to Longines to check out what's wrong with it. I got it back yeasterday with a message that sayd it was magneticed.
> It's strange because I took it before to clocksmith (not Longines) who looked it with a machine and the result was that it's not magneticed.
> He told me that if it's magneticed then the rates could be like +1 or +2 min in a day.
> 
> After Longines service the accuracy is +6 sec/day. It's better than +10 sec/day and within rates that Longines promise.
> If I compare it to rates that I have seen in this thread it's not so good anymore. Have to wait and see how it developes.
> 
> Thank you for replies! This is interesting


My two Longines, out of the box (both from ADs), were +10 sec/day. One is the 1957 Flagship Heritage (the limited edition model) and the other is the Conquest Heritage 38mm. that's within their specs but not as good as other 'regular' mechanicals I have, which are within +3-4sec/day. When I say 'regular', I mean not my Omega Aqua Terra with the 8500 coax movement (more like +0.5 sec/day).

My wife's Longines Master Collection watch is around 8 sec/day (again, from an AD). Seems 5-10sec/day is about par for a lot of these ETA movements. In my limited experience the Selita movements are a bit closer to ideal out of the box than the ETAs.


----------



## tmathes

Tweaking a watch to better than +10sec/day it's that hard for any remotely competent watchmaker, its really not even out of spec for a regular mechanical movement. I personally won't bother getting mine regulated until the first service, it's not worth cracking open the case and risk something worse happening. Plus I don't wear any particular watch I own more than a couple of days in a row anyway.


----------



## spike_dog

Just got mine. It was fast 10-20spd, but I realized I had never fully wound it. After a full wind, it's running 2.1 spd according to the Toolwatch app.









Sent from my SM-T813 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oleksiis

My Longines Hydroconquest 39mm on L888 (l3-741-4-96-6) after a month of use is running *+1 sec./day*. I wear it 24/7 (yes, even in bed). This watch is the most accurate watch I've ever had (including Oris, Tissot and other).


----------



## columela

This is my take:


Watch name Longines Flagship heritage 60th ann.
Caliber (L609)
Rate (+10 sec/day)
How much is average variation of the rate? ( +2 sec/day)
How you use it or what might effect to accuracy? (office work and walking


----------



## spike_dog

Oleksiis said:


> My Longines Hydroconquest 39mm on L888 (l3-741-4-96-6) after a month of use is running *+1 sec./day*. I wear it 24/7 (yes, even in bed). This watch is the most accurate watch I've ever had (including Oris, Tissot and other).


Do you wind you watch regularly? Mine seems to maintain accurate timing when I keep it wound.

Sent from my SM-T813 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oleksiis

spike_dog said:


> Do you wind you watch regularly?


Wind regularly? Why would I do that? I've never wound it at all. Bought the watch almost two months ago and wear it 24/7 since that time. Sometimes I get +-0 sec/day, sometimes +1 or +2 sec/day.

By the way, what happens when your watch is not fully wounded? Does your watch gains or loses time?


----------



## spike_dog

Oleksiis said:


> Wind regularly? Why would I do that? I've never wound it at all. Bought the watch almost two months ago and wear it 24/7 since that time. Sometimes I get +-0 sec/day, sometimes +1 or +2 sec/day.
> 
> By the way, what happens when your watch is not fully wounded? Does your watch gains or loses time?


Mine seems to run fast, if it's not wound

Sent from my SM-T813 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roddo

Just thought I'd post this, even though the thread's a couple of months old. I was searching for info on the Longines L633, found this and had to post the details of mine because even though it's not the +/- 1s some people are getting, it still blows me away that it consistently averages under +3s/ day every time I track it.

Considering there are 86,400s in a day; from a miniaturised clockwork mechanism, I think results like these are a feat of engineering bordering on a minor miracle. Part of why I appreciate autos and why anything around even +/-15s a day would be fine with me too.

41mm Hydroconquest L3.642.4.56.6 about 1year old.

Calibre L633.

+2.3s/ day (avg. over 6 days)

Conditions when worn: just everyday life. Nothing with too high a risk of damaging it.









Sent from my ZTE A2017G using Tapatalk


----------



## Oleksiis

Wear my Hydroconquest (L888 caliber) 24/7 (data from March 25th till April 25th):









Some cheap quartz watches has worse accuracy! :-!


----------



## LimpshoT

My LLD I just got yesterday is running +4 will be keeping track of it through watchcheck.


----------



## sdbiba

Longines Conquest GMT, caliber L704.2
for 16 days +2 sec. because stay on face all night


----------



## RLC

1944 Longines 18k Sr# ***097 
Ref. 5673 Cal. 37 M

Bob
🇺🇸


----------



## dleaphart

Longines Hydroconquest L37424966. I keep it on a winder and have not worn it in a month or so (I know because the date is one day behind from not adjusting it in April. I'm +17 seconds from the last time I set it, which was at least 31 days ago... Damn thing stays on the time!


----------



## dleaphart

dleaphart said:


> Longines Hydroconquest L37424966. I keep it on a winder and have not worn it in a month or so (I know because the date is one day behind from not adjusting it in April. I'm +17 seconds from the last time I set it, which was at least 31 days ago... Damn thing stays on the time!


To be honest, I thought about upgrading to the new ceramic, but decided against it because mine is so accurate right now and am scared the new one wouldn't be. Its the most accurate watch I have ever owned!


----------



## marek-zegarek

I have the new Longines Ceramic HydroConquest and have been timing it since the beginning of May using WatchCheck. For the last 5 weeks, it lost around 24 sec., so the average is -0.7s. a day. It gains few seconds if left at night horizontally dial up or down, and loses if left vertically. Overall, I am very happy with the results.


----------



## JPa

Conquest 39mm
L888
Had it about a month. It has lost 2 seconds. 
I wear it to work (office) as well as for outdoor activities such as mtn. biking, skiing, and fishing.


----------



## RLC

On an ACE Timer.



Bob
🇺🇸


----------



## myn5054

+6 seconds in a week.









Enviado desde mi SM-G935F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## domayotte

I have a 41mm Hydroconquest. Mine is running pretty consistently at +2 spd. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

